# Visible Clip Ring



## InvisibleMan (Jun 7, 2012)

I just finished two FPs last night with visible clip rings.  They look good, but I'm not sure I'm handling the clip area the best way.  All I did was turn the cap to the diameter I wanted (flush with the ring OD on one, slightly small on the other) and sandwich the clip ring between the body of the cap and the finial.  It works, but is a bit of a pain seating the clip ring properly while screwing the finial in.

Is there a better way?  Anybody bother with recesses, or is that just more of the same with an additional step?

Thanks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2012)

You can turn a tenon on the finial to the inside diameter of the ring. That seats the clip centered. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 7, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> You can turn a tenon on the finial to the inside diameter of the ring. That seats the clip centered. Hope that makes sense.


 
 Chuck:  would that be a short tenon the length of the thickness of the clip ring with a longer, smaller, threaded tenon to screw into the cap? Or is it just glued together?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > You can turn a tenon on the finial to the inside diameter of the ring. That seats the clip centered. Hope that makes sense.
> ...


Yes, to the 1st question, No, to the 2nd one. Here's what I mean.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool beans.  I'll give that a shot next time.  Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2012)

InvisibleMan said:


> Cool beans.  I'll give that a shot next time.  Thanks!


Glad to help. Have fun!


----------

